# Okay....THIS is just fucking creepy!



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 4, 2010)

What Historical Figure do You Resemble?


----------



## 8-bit (Oct 4, 2010)

Leonardo da Vinci...... epic


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 4, 2010)

Julius Caesar. There is a bit of a resemblance.
And my brother looks like Caligula. 
This is REALLY creepy.


----------



## jeff (Oct 4, 2010)

cleopatra
there is a bit of resemblance being that im a 25 year old caucasian man


----------



## Mentova (Oct 4, 2010)

I think your avatar is creepier.


----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 4, 2010)

archimedes!
yeah, i can see a resemblance... high forehead, funny hair, the nose, a beard...
oh who am i kidding, i look nothing like him! X3

my father seems to look like caesar. thats funny, i always thought he looks like him!^^
but i look just like my father and it told me i look like archimedes! >:3


----------



## Wolffin (Oct 4, 2010)

Lol, Alfred Noble according to that link, I just wish I had the chemistry marks like him LOL! However, I do must admit I like his manly bread indeed. ^_^


----------



## Koronikov (Oct 4, 2010)

not even close saying i look like Thomas Edison


----------



## Jw (Oct 4, 2010)

Says I look like Christopher Columbus. Ironically, I was born on Colombus day-- Oct. 12. Coincidence?

Actually, I don't look like him at all...


----------



## Xipoid (Oct 4, 2010)

Charlemagne, and then I became curious. My partner also was Charlemagne. When I took their last name, I became Joseph Stallin. When they took my last name, they became Attila the Hun.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Oct 4, 2010)

James Cook

cook
Completly assholic to the feet of hook


----------



## Zenia (Oct 4, 2010)

I look nothing like Adolf Hilter (using my real name) or Rembrandt (using my Internet name)!!


----------



## Icky (Oct 4, 2010)

oh hey, I guess I do kinda look like Shakespeare.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 4, 2010)

Boudicca- queen of the Iceni, rebelled against Rome

I am not a woman, I do not have long, flowing blonde hair nor do I wear a red dress. But I do have a large spear...


----------



## LizardKing (Oct 4, 2010)

> Jesus Christ you look most like..
> 
> Thomas Alva Edison


.


----------



## moonchylde (Oct 4, 2010)

Real name: Julies Caeser
Net Name: Charlemange

Freaky part is I do resemble Charlemange... we share the same epic hair/beard combo.

In real life, I've been told I have a striking resemblence to either Charles Manson or Rasputin.


----------



## Nyloc (Oct 4, 2010)

*William Shakespeare*

Fekkin yes.


----------



## Sauvignon (Oct 4, 2010)

Jimi Hendrix


----------



## The DK (Oct 4, 2010)

*Adolf Hitler*

*[SIZE=-1][/SIZE]leader of Nazi Germany, architect of genocide*


lolololololol


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Oct 4, 2010)

Using my real name... I'm Leonardo da Vinci. That makes sense since I'm pretty damn smart.
Using my pseudonym... I'm Cleopatra. That makes sense since I'm pretty damn sexually free.



SirRob said:


> Boudicca- queen of the Iceni, rebelled against Rome
> 
> I am not a woman, I do not have long, flowing blonde hair nor do I wear a red dress. But I do have a large spear...



You know, I always found Boudica the sexiest leader in Civ 4...


----------



## SnowFox (Oct 4, 2010)

Jimi Hendrix you look most like..
Winston Churchill
...
Winston Churchill you look most like..
Christopher Columbus
...
Christopher Columbus you look most like..
Che Guevara
...
Che Guevara you look most like..
Charlemagne
...
Charlemagne you look most like..
Joseph Stalin
..
Joseph Stalin you look most like..
Joseph Stalin

The answer is Joseph Stalin looks most like Joseph Stalin.

Ok. Thanks random website.


----------



## STK (Oct 4, 2010)

Using my legal name: William Shakespeare - Elizabethan playwright, poet
Uhh... fuck that.

Using the name I use every day: Jack the Ripper - late Victorian serial killer in London's East End
FUCK YEAH!

Using the name I wish I had: Mao Zedong - Chinese communist leader, founder of the People's Republic of China
... wat?


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 4, 2010)

Harriet Tubman looked as close to ET as a human can get.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Oct 4, 2010)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Harriet Tubman looked as close to ET as a human can get.



You racist bastard.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 4, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> You racist bastard.


What do you have against extraterrestrials?


----------



## 8-bit (Oct 4, 2010)

this site is weird.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Oct 4, 2010)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> What do you have against extraterrestrials?



They prefer to be called African-Americans.


----------



## razorthroat13 (Oct 4, 2010)

I look like 
*Benito Mussolini*

*spits* this is fucking fail because I sure as hell do not


----------



## FancySkunk (Oct 4, 2010)

I got Shakespeare. I guess it's fitting. I have similar facial hair, and hair color.


----------



## Xavan (Oct 4, 2010)

I got Alfred Nobel! I'm TNT! Oh, and I personally think Obama didn't deserve that Nobel award.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Oct 4, 2010)

Xavan said:


> I got Alfred Nobel! I'm TNT! Oh, and I personally think Obama didn't deserve that Nobel award.



Is this suddenly the thread of racist bastards now?


----------



## Xavan (Oct 4, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Is this suddenly the thread of racist bastards now?



It's political, not racial, and your racist to think that it was.


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 4, 2010)

http://www.whatfigure.com/en/c/?v[]=Liam&v[]=Randolph&Submit=Find+out!

Wat?! :V

Edit: Link doesn't work. It said I looked like Mao Zedong. Fucking Mao Zedong!

I'm a 14 year old with emo hair, and not even PART asian... or communist.


----------



## Xavan (Oct 4, 2010)

You love ze dong, you love ze dong so much!


----------



## Nox Luna (Oct 4, 2010)

Real Name: Charlemagne...(derp, what?)
Fur Name: Jack The Ripper (Hell yeah!)


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Oct 4, 2010)

> *you look most like..*
> 
> *Heinrich Himmler**
> Nazi, head of the SS, architect of genocide*



thanks website


----------



## Xavan (Oct 4, 2010)

I put in Hitler Schvietsel, and got Marco Polo? WTF!?!


----------



## Don (Oct 4, 2010)

Apparently I resemble Leonardo da Vinci. On a funny note, I typed in 'My Dick' after that and got Benito Mussolini.


----------



## Xavan (Oct 4, 2010)

lol, I just now out in George Bush, and got Hirohito! Hahahaha!


----------



## Trpdwarf (Oct 4, 2010)

Okay...apparently this site matches me up with a nazi who is an architect of genocide, and Zeke is Jack the Ripper.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 4, 2010)

Heinrich Himmler looks kind of like Dr. Bunsen Honeydew


----------



## Willow (Oct 4, 2010)

Adolf Hitler |:c

I saw that coming sorta


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Oct 4, 2010)

i don't really look like archimedes
but then again my name isn't rgfst grwdv
next link


----------



## Catilda Lily (Oct 4, 2010)

*Kemal AtatÃ¼rk*

*[SIZE=-1][/SIZE]founder of modern Turkey*


Reminds me a bit of my grandfather.


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Oct 4, 2010)

Charlemagne if I use my full first name, Boudicca if I use my nickname.

wtf is this shit?


----------



## gdrhrhtfjyjkg (Oct 4, 2010)

catilda lily said:


> *Kemal AtatÃ¼rk*
> 
> *[SIZE=-1][/SIZE]founder of modern Turkey*


 
I got the same result.


----------



## Kreevox (Oct 5, 2010)

It depends what last name I use, as I have a birth name, and my current name

for Roose:  Hitler, which is weird cause i've always had a fascination with the man, I am not a Nazi tho, I just like to know what made him tick for some reason
for Leister: Rembrandt, ok, whatever

and as Kreev Fox, I got Ghandi...

...What the fuck, I have luxurious flowing locks, I weigh more than my age, and I'm fucking white bread! (both me and my fursona)


----------



## RockTheFur (Oct 8, 2010)

Ehhh...
Do I really look like Attila the Hun? I truly think it would be the opposite, although I am Hungarian/German...


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Oct 8, 2010)

I bet this is a fucking scam to get peoples names >_>

Run by the OP I've seen it before. He can relate the time you posted here to the time something got entered on the link, if he is a jerkoff asshole.

-Doesn't do it-


----------



## ShadowEon (Oct 8, 2010)

Using my actual name I am said to look like....

Heinrich Himmler, head of the SS. 


Not liking that very much. =s

And according to same site, my ideal job is:

A garbage collector....isn't that grand?


----------



## Tycho (Oct 8, 2010)

*Re: Okay....THIS is just fucking crappy!*

Seriously, it sucks.

Gave me Shakespeare.

It's like they said "Hey, let's make a silly Internet poll thing for shits and giggles" and then about 1/4 of the way through the whole project said "fuck this, let's go play Halo".

I was half expecting to get a shooped picture of an orangutan combined with a hillbilly or something like some joke sites do.


----------



## BlackDragonAlpha (Oct 9, 2010)

I found this to be a bit vague....

I mean, the guy I was resembled with had no connection with me at all... XD


----------



## Aleu (Oct 9, 2010)

how is this creepy? It's not accurate at all.

Anyway, I got Jack the Ripper with my real name :/


----------



## Roose Hurro (Oct 9, 2010)

Real name on my father's side:

*Che Guevara*
_Cuban revolutionary leader_

Real name on my mother's side:

*Heinrich Himmler*
_Nazi, head of the SS, architect of genocide _

Online name:

*Heinrich Himmler*
_Nazi, head of the SS, architect of genocide_

Sorry, but I look more like Che Guevara than I do Heinrich Himmler... only my hair is shorter, blonde, and I wear glasses.


----------



## Browder (Oct 9, 2010)

*Jack the Ripper.*

...

Fail.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Oct 9, 2010)

Hmmm... if I use my real middle name and my father's last name, I get:

*Leonardo da Vinci*
_Italian Renaissance artist, inventor _

... though I don't look THAT old, yet.


----------



## Jude (Oct 9, 2010)

Holy Jesus!







I got Hirohito.

This thing is spot on!


----------



## Jude (Oct 9, 2010)

GAH double post!


----------



## CAThulu (Oct 17, 2010)

Wolffin said:


> Lol, Alfred Noble according to that link, I just wish I had the chemistry marks like him LOL! However, I do must admit I like his manly bread indeed. ^_^


 
Ditto.  I too have as manly a beard as he, which is quite a feat considering I am a 31 year old woman.  But looking like the guy that invented dynamite makes up for that shortcoming


----------



## Ibuuyk (Oct 17, 2010)

How the heck do I look like THAT?

Seriously, this site couldn't fail more if it tried.


----------



## Sharpguard (Oct 17, 2010)

* Douche Bag you look most like..*

*Albert Einstein*


----------



## Superscooter143 (Oct 17, 2010)

Holy crap I do look like Benito Mussolini


----------



## Lapdog (Oct 18, 2010)

Wonderful, I discovered America! Guess who he was. He was Italian.

I also took the "What kind of driver are you?" test, and I got:""GTA is for pussy's, try the real thing!" is your motto."


----------



## Nex (Oct 18, 2010)

Heinrich Himmler.

Look nothing like the guy.


----------



## Corto (Oct 18, 2010)

Apparently I'm Che Guevara. And apparently Che Guevara was Cuban, not Argentinian.


Zenia said:


> Rembrandt (using my Internet name)!!



Funny, using one of my internet names (Kilowang McAwesome) I also got Rembrandt.


This site is retarded.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 18, 2010)

I guess it only worked for me. AND my brother!


----------

